# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Compass Point in Bahamas?

## Goooner

Has anybody been to Compass Point Beach Resort in the Bahamas?

The website looks interesting, but too often websites do not match reality.

http://www.compasspointbeachresort.com/index.html

----------

